# hunting lizards



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

hey, i hit them in a row from 15m. with my rambone... 
didn't draw if fully, since this might be too powerful for the toys.
first time shooting rubber lizards... its fun. 






sorry, no youtube. idk why they banned me.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Chicxulub said:


> hey, i hit them in a row from 15m. with my rambone...
> didn't draw if fully, since this might be too powerful for the toys.
> first time shooting rubber lizards... its fun.
> 
> ...


The real ones are a pain to hit lol. Hey what format did you use to upload that video since you can’t do it through YouTube?


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I used dailymotion.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

would love to go to florida and hunt iguanas,my mother in law said she would cook it up Salvadoran style,


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice shooting... recently youtube changed its regulations and can now place ads on anyone's videos regardless of whether they have enabled ads in their affiliate program. ie they can make ad money on the back of your content without your permission. I should be moving my video uploads to another platform (like vimeo) soon...


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

now youtube deblocked me...
leave an abo and a like if you want.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Chicxulub said:


> now youtube deblocked me...
> leave an abo and a like if you want.


looks like fun! I almost got some similiar to these last time I was at wal mart,, I may have to now


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I can recommend! good stuff.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------

